# Neighbor's garage crushed after Crane topples and truck is suspended in air for hours



## RCR 3 EVER (Sep 3, 2013)

A crane in Royal Oak,MI from a tree trimming service toppled over and crushed a neighbors garage. The truck was suspended in the air for several hours. 
Here are the story links:

```
http://royaloak.patch.com/groups/police-and-fire/p/photos-crane-lands-on-royal-oak-garage
```


```
http://royaloak.patch.com/groups/police-and-fire/p/update-crews-work-through-the-night-to-lift-fallen-crane-off-royal-oak-garage
```

It would have been even worse if truck that was suspended in air had crashed back down or pivoted over and fell into either house. Hopefully company has good insurance and not Nationwide insurance. Nationwide *will say* since the tree was already there it is the homeowners' fault, or maybe Nationwide *will say* since tree was dead the homeowner of tree should have known the truck would end pointing to the sky and crane would crush the garage. THus putting all the damage fees on the homeowner.
Nationwide may take care of its customers but NOT the customers' customers, they will pay the final price.
Getting Off subject hope homeowners will be compensated for damages without hassles.


----------



## deevo (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, that sucks! Looked like a 30-35 ton crane......too big a pickie! Oh well no one was injured. Crane op probably will wear depends from now on!


----------



## hour18 (Sep 3, 2013)

pretty sure the words out of his mouth wasn't "oh crap" lol


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow! Big lever moves big things. Just slowly let out cable to bring truck down, or slowly retract boom or get a bunch of people to hang/sit on trucks front bumper? Easy from here at my keyboard.......


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 8, 2013)

hmmm read load v boom chart or look at pretty girl uh oh


----------



## greg storms (Sep 9, 2013)

*paying attenion*



derwoodii said:


> hmmm read load v boom chart or look at pretty girl uh oh



maybe the operator was an ugly bloke & was trying to get a scar to the liking of the pretty girl....... Realistically, too many people are trying to take too much off at once. I've had many homeowners suggest to drop it at once, rather than to properly piece it down. Being safe means taking the time to think it through!!!


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 9, 2013)

greg storms said:


> maybe the operator was an ugly bloke & was trying to get a scar to the liking of the pretty girl....... Realistically, too many people are trying to take too much off at once. I've had many homeowners suggest to drop it at once, rather than to properly piece it down. Being safe means taking the time to think it through!!!



You're right but sometimes I like to "send it" .....a project I am working right now involves a bunch of Sugar maples to be saved/protected - and some other as tall or taller trees to be removed. For the trees destined for removal I've been climbing and dropping limbs on the way up and then rapping back down and dropping the stem with the top....A few more weeks (Beautiful Fall is coming to VT...) and as those "senders" head towards the ground the leaves will be fluttering off the stems mid fall.........For now though, they (the leaves) are holding on and going "woosh" as they head earthward........On the other hand...Some of the best views are to be had way up in the tippy top of the tallest of trees,,,,,,if tyou read this far? Sorry for the ramble.......


----------

